# Fiddler Crab Lost His Will To Live



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

A friend of mine has a ten gallon tank that he keeps at 76 degrees. He has a fiddler crab that used to climb on everything, eat constantly and just be happy and active in general. He's only had him for a little more than a week but it seems to have lost its spark. It just lies on the gun barrel of a toy tank all day, its legs limp. He's not dead. What could be wrong with him?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

This thread is now useless as said friend joined the site and started his own thread. see: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?p=34286#post34286.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Got it but I didn't help much... sorry
Where are our nocturnla American friends


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

that'd be me. 1:45 a.m. here. and watching television at the computer.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ya I noticed that...  I always find you in the afternoon (VN time)


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> Most users ever online was 486, 06-18-2005 at 06:09 AM.
> maxpayne_lhp, shev+




Argh... now there're only 2 left... I'd better but a TV card for this desktop...
PS: I wonder what is the plus after your username...


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

it proly symbolizes his awesomeness lol


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

_Or insanity, lol jk...
_Well ahhh "IHad..." Did SouthernJustice get what he want? I din't see his reply on the other thread in "beginners"


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp said:


> _Or insanity, lol jk...
> _Well ahhh "IHad..." Did SouthernJustice get what he want? I din't see his reply on the other thread in "beginners"


Southern Justice got rid of his crab, so this is all moot now. I think it was just sick (so said the pet store people).


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok... he may want to keep them again... he may do some online research before deciding cause the ppl at the petshop can't know everything. Sorry for his quit Ih ope he'll be more lucky next time.


----------

